# Is Arnie Spanier gone?????????????



## I WANT MORE

Anyone know if Arnie Spanier is still with Sporting News Radio?


----------



## paja

I took a look at the SNR website and Spanier's name is off the roster.


----------



## I WANT MORE

That really sucks. I enjoy listening to the guys that are different. For the most part they are all clones. I used to listen to Tony Bruno and they dropped him also.


----------



## bdowell

It's not all that tough to recognize what's happening here:

*Network exec 1:* hmm, costs are too high and we aren't getting people to pay for our product. What can we do to try to cut costs or make a profit?
*Network exec 2:* I know! We can fire the people that our listeners tune in for and then just put the money we were paying them into our profit.
*Network exec 1:* That's a great idea. Are you sure there wouldn't be any consequences of such a move?
*Network exec 2:* Nah, what's the worst that could happen? It's not like our listeners would ever leave us for other entertainment options...

Seriously, all businesses are looking at bottom lines and are trying to cut costs wherever they can. If SNR can put someone else on the air at a lower cost then that's what they'll do. If the ratings/subscription rates aren't good after making such a change they'll look for something else to do and ignore the fact that perhaps the moves they've made are why the audience isn't there. Unless they get tons of squawk from listeners they'll assume that everybody was cool with the moves.


----------



## paja

Just found this:

http://thefan1060.com/showdj.asp?DJID=22746


----------



## I WANT MORE

Thanks. Doesn't appear that they stream their audio.


----------



## dstout

Arnie is supposed to be on 105.3 the fan in Dallas.


----------



## sorentodd45

Arnie was recently doing local radio in Phoenix, KDUS 1060. But it appears he is no longer with that station.


----------



## paja

Speaking of SPORTING NEWS RADIO alums, Matt Spiegel is now on the Danny Mac Show on 670 THE SCORE in Chicago. He plays sidekick to Dan McNeil who recently returned to 670AM the SCORE after being with the Chicago ESPN affliate, 1000AM WMVP. Been listening and the show is fantastic!


----------



## I WANT MORE

dstout said:


> Arnie is supposed to be on 105.3 the fan in Dallas.


Confirmed..............


----------



## Nick

> Is Arnie Spanier gone?????????????


1. Who is this Arnie and who really cares?

2. What was your point in typing 13 question marks? Did you think we wouldn't notice your post if you typed just one?


----------



## I WANT MORE

Nick said:


> 1. Who is this Arnie and who really cares?
> 
> 2. What was your point in typing 13 question marks? Did you think we wouldn't notice your post if you typed just one?


Thanks for joining our discussion. If you don't know who he is then but out and don't worry about it. 
Why didn't you ask your questions 5 months ago when I made the original post?????????????? (14 of them for ya this time).
See ya.


----------



## paja

I WANT MORE said:


> Thanks for joining our discussion. If you don't know who he is then but out and don't worry about it.
> Why didn't you ask your questions 5 months ago when I made the original post?????????????? (14 of them for ya this time).
> See ya.


Great reply! It never ceases to amaze me how some nitwits get worked up over issues in which they propose not to care about:nono2:


----------



## zudy

I WANT MORE said:


> Thanks for joining our discussion. If you don't know who he is then but out and don't worry about it.
> Why didn't you ask your questions 5 months ago when I made the original post?????????????? (14 of them for ya this time).
> See ya.


Nice reply. Nick what a tool.


----------

